# Multiple Codes



## LBurk (Dec 23, 2013)

Here in beautiful Maricopa County, Arizona I have an issue that is unique for me. We have to use both the International Codes and the UPC, depending upon which jurisdiction we happen to be in. I'm originally from San Diego County and we had just the UPC. 

Some of the jurisdiction use both the IC and UPC codes and have even had one senior building inspector tell to take my pick but stay with it for the entire job. Though the codes are very similar there are a few idiosyncrasies between them and then again the local amendments add to the challenge.

All that BS said, does anyone here have to deal with this and what do you do to stay on top of it? We have 22 service plumbers so it can become a challenge.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

If you have a plumbing business owners group they need to become politically active and push for a single plumbing code for the entire state and remove all local codes off the enforcement books. That is what happened in Ohio.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Whatever Sheriff Joe wants is what you do!


----------



## LBurk (Dec 23, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Whatever Sheriff Joe wants is what you do!


But I refuse to wear the pink undies! :no:


----------



## LBurk (Dec 23, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> If you have a plumbing business owners group they need to become politically active and push for a single plumbing code for the entire state and remove all local codes off the enforcement books. That is what happened in Ohio.


From what I have seen the PHCC here is not that active considering the number of company's. I think it is slowly changing, but we still have some municipalities on 2006 editions of the UPC. I guess it's just a different pace than what I am used to.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

LBurk said:


> Here in beautiful Maricopa County, Arizona I have an issue that is unique for me. We have to use both the International Codes and the UPC, depending upon which jurisdiction we happen to be in. I'm originally from San Diego County and we had just the UPC.





LBurk said:


> Some of the jurisdiction use both the IC and UPC codes and have even had one senior building inspector tell to take my pick but stay with it for the entire job. Though the codes are very similar there are a few idiosyncrasies between them and then again the local amendments add to the challenge.
> 
> All that BS said, does anyone here have to deal with this and what do you do to stay on top of it? We have 22 service plumbers so it can become a challenge.




Give a plumbing system ... enough water, enough air and enough pitch it will work regardless which code it was put in with. I wonder if all codes give the enoughs.


----------



## LBurk (Dec 23, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Give a plumbing system ... enough water, enough air and enough pitch it will work regardless which code it was put in with. I wonder if all codes give the enoughs.


I agree with you Bill. But remember there is always some young buck trying to make his/her bones as an inspector and throws commonsense out. The only thing he/she understands is the "BOOK". That's where it gets annoying in the dual code areas. I means it's like you have to declare which code you are going to use. Then if you make a simple mistake because the particular plumber knows ICC code better than IAPMO and crosses over, you get TD and it's usually something silly like the length of a laundry standpipe.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

That's why codes are superceeded by "authority having juristiction" its on them.. don't argue with inspectors unless you know it won't work.. and then be tactfull.


----------

